# April Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hi there grinner,

bazz sent us


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

quote "hi there grinner,

bazz sent us " unquote

then " do you know where rob316 is " ? !!!!!


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Here we have Jessica and Mary showing us the latest in silicone PFDs.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

A two seater glass bottom boat.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

They wont be laughing for long when they see the guy underneath following them!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU" YOU LOOK LIKE A FISHERMAN & YOU STINK LIKE ONE TO! HIP HIP HOORAY.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Thought id impress by showing them my special lure .


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

...PRESS RELEASE...

The release of the new fully transparent kayak made from a strong new plastic material will be delayed 
 after a final underwater inspection revealed some imperfections in the loaded test . When asked what
the problem was , the former Manpower entertainer come underwater surveyor Mr I.R.Hungwell replied...

"It looked fine until the test occupants sat down in the craft when 2 cracks suddenly appeared , after
spending a good hour admiring , I mean investigating , the cracks , I have decided that I will need 
time to plug both of these cracks , maybe many times , before I can safely pass this craft for use "


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

If you take a second look. You will see they are sitting in a Kayak!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Barry suddenly realises why Steve was remaking his snorkel so he could swim facing the surface


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i knew i invested in that coral came for a reason. hello ladies ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha, look at the size of it :lol: 
so why do they call you 'the massive' ?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"That aint living".


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

" Good things come in glass"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

keza wake up, you've dozed off at the computer again.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

classy arsey in a glassy


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eels have been known to slither up through scupper holes :shock:


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

The real reason why the Chinese bulk coal carrier ran into the Great Barrier Reef!!

EVIL BIKINI WEARING BACKPACKERS :twisted:


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

Ha-ha look at the little fishie ha-ha-ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

"Despite the inital difficulties -insert your name here- was inspired to master the art of swimming on his back underwater"

Nick


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

The boat was see-through.. I just wish everything in the photo was like that.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

A new wave of boat people hit Australian Territories, however no one seems to be complaining......................


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

The Invisible Man felt totally safe in his Invisible Submarine while playing with his Invisible ......... fishing lure.


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

What do you mean you didnt bring any fishing rods!!!!! what are we gonna do now?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ok, maybe i'll skip fishing today


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey look I think that clam just winked at me.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Ha Ha Found ya Your turn to chase us now


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

My favourite - milk and hot chocolate in a glass


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

People in glass kayaks shouldn't cast sinkers.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

don't you just want to dive into it


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

i think Nemo just found me!!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

muff divers paradise


----------



## bennytee (Dec 25, 2009)

Macgyvers canoe = take 2 decommissioned F-111 windshields, lay them in pointy ends away from each other, apply a small amount of jet fuel on the overlap, use your watch to ignite the fuel, put it in the water and save the day. You're our hero Macgyver!!


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

looking from up under the kayak you will see two crack. :lol:


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

I cant believe he said _"It was this *BIG!*"_ :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

pity that kayak company don't make bikinis


----------

